# FR: avoir les/des cheveux, yeux ; le/un nez, visage + adjectif - article défini / indéfini



## iaatf

I am never sure whether I should use an indefinite or a definite article when referring to body parts.
To say "She has long brown hair." I would use "les cheveux".
I am now wondering if I am correct with the following:
"He has a roman nose and a ravishing smile with perfect teeth."
"Il a un nez aquilin et un sourire ravissant avec les dents parfaites."   ???
If someone could explain the rules here it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the related thread FR: definite article or possessive adjective with body parts.


----------



## Morganlove

You're totally right with your translation and this one is quite correct . Here instead of "les" you could have put "des" as well, but both are right anyway.


----------



## geostan

I would have used des rather than les, if only to match the other indefinites.


----------



## Jeanne75

Hi,

I don't think you would use "les" in the first case just because there are two adjectives:
Elle a de (the "s" is skipped) longs cheveux bruns / Elle a les cheveux longs et bruns.
Elle a *les* longs cheveux bruns does *not* fit.

For the second sentence I would actually say:
Il a *le / un *nez aquilin et *un* sourire ravissant avec *des *dents parfaites.

I am not sure there are explicit rules - at least I don't know them...

Thinking of it the other way round might help you in simple cases:
Elle a les cheveux longs => her hair is long.
Elle a de longs cheveux => she has long hair.


Cheers


----------



## toppmeis

Hi!
We have been going through adjectives in class, and some details are a little unclear to me.

1. Why exactly does one say "j'ai les cheveux bruns", and not "j'ai des cheveux bruns"? I have seen the last form used, so I am wondering if there is a specific rule governing this, or if both can be used, and maybe one is just more correct? 
(...)
This is my first post on here, excuse the amount of questions, I am happy if someone can answer as much as one


----------



## Atanaelle

Hi,

I'd tend to use _"j'ai *les* cheveux bruns, blond, etc."_ more naturally, speaking of the "whole scalp".
And if I'd like to be more specific (i.e. lock, hair turning gray/white_)_, I'd use "_*des*"_.
I might use _"*des*"_ in the first situation, but not vice versa.

I hope I am clear enough...


----------



## grantja

Elle a un visage ovale.
ou
Elle a le visage ovale.

In English, we would say, She has an oval face. So I would think the first?


----------



## FleurMarlowe

Les deux se disent et sont vraiment équivalents.


----------



## jann

We commonly use the definite article with body parts and associated physical features in French. You may find the following threads to be interesting:
FR: definite article or possessive pronoun with body parts
FR: haleine, mémoire, esprit - less physical body parts


Thus, as Atanaelle has suggested:

_J'ai les cheveux bruns_ = I have brown hair.  
_J'ai des cheveux bruns_ = I have some (a few, etc.) brown hairs.


----------



## Ti Bateau

I thought that 'des' was used for uncountable nouns, so was confused by the following expression:
 ... il a des cheveux rouges, des taches de rousseur et *des yeux bleus*

I understand that 'cheveux' & 'taches de rousseur' are uncountable, but surely eyes/yeux are countable?

I would be grateful for an explanation.

(...) it is indeed from 'Le Petit Nicolas'
(...) on reflection it makes sense that the use of 'des' would be on account of it being written by a child &/or for emphasis.
It didn't occur to me at the time, as I was preoccupied by the confusion of 'des' and 'les', thinking that it was my misunderstanding versus Nicolas way of speaking - mea culpa.


----------



## OLN

Je ne pense pas que ça soit lié au fait que les yeux soient dénombrables ou non. C'est une question d'article défini ou indéfini.

On dit normalement Il a *les* yeux bleus (= tous ses yeux, ses deux yeux sont bleus), mais ça aurait rendu l'énumération inhomogène.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Bonjour OLN,

Alors, d'ordinaire, on dit, par exemple, "J'ai les yeux bleus"; mais, "j"'ai des cheveux rouges"? Et, les énumérations inhomogènes du type présenté par BTB sont à éviter?


----------



## pointvirgule

Non, on dit bien : _il a les cheveux roux/blonds/bruns_. Mais _il a des taches de rousseur_. C'est à cause de celles-ci que l'auteur a choisi d'uniformiser la phrase avec _des_. (Ce qui ne me paraît pas vraiment nécessaire, mais bon.)


----------



## OLN

On ne dit pas J'ai _les_ tâches de rousseur (article défini : toutes les taches), mais J'ai _des_ taches de rousseurs (article indéfini)
Je ne vois pas de différence avec l'anglais : on ne dit pas I have _the_ freckles, mais I have freckles.

Mais :
J'ai *l*es cheveux roux = mes cheveux sont roux = je suis roux ou rousse.
J'ai *l*es pieds froids = mes pieds sont froids
J'ai *l*e bras droit cassé = mon bras droit est cassé

(...)


----------



## Nicomon

OLN said:


> On ne dit pas J'ai _les_ tâches de rousseur (article défini : toutes les taches), mais J'ai _des_ taches de rousseurs (article indéfini)
> Je ne vois pas de différence avec l'anglais : on ne dit pas I have _the_ freckles, mais I have freckles. [...]


  C'est vrai, mais je peux comprendre la difficulté pour un anglophone.  On ne dit pas non plus _I have* the* brown hair(s)_.

Moi par exemple j'ai *des*  (quelques) cheveux gris, mais je n'ai pas  *les *cheveux gris / mes cheveux ne sont pas *tous* gris. 
Je suis brune, pas grise.  

Cela dit, je ne serais pas étonnée que la phrase de BTB vienne du livre *Le Petit Nicolas* (chapitre 7). (...)


> Nous avons eu un nouveau, en classe. L’après-midi, la maîtresse est arrivée avec un petit garçon qui avait des cheveux tout rouges, des taches de rousseur et des yeux bleus comme la bille que j’ai perdue hier à la récréation, mais Maixent a triché.


(...) je suis portée à dire que c'est un langage d'enfant, plus qu'un souci d'homogénéité.


----------



## snarkhunter

... "langage d'enfant", peut-être bien dans ce cas. Mais on ne peut pas en faire une généralité pour autant !

Pour moi, "des cheveux rouges" a avant tout pour fonction d'insister sur le côté _inhabituel_ de cette teinte.


----------



## Nicomon

T'as raison, snarkhunter; on ne peut pas en faire une généralité. Le « des » partitif aurait pu aussi signifier qu'il a quelques mèches rouges (comme mon exemple de gris).

Par contre à mon avis, l'argument tient moins pour « des yeux bleus ». (...)


----------



## alonis

Bonjour,

J'aimerais décrire un masque, mais je ne suis pas sûre si je devrais utiliser _des_ ou _les_ avec lèvres (et d'autres caractéristiques) : « Il a _des_ lèvres rouges » ou « Il a _les_ lèvres rouges » ? Y a-t-il une règle générale ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec les parties du corps, on emploie généralement l'article défini – même si comme ici il ne s'agit pas d'une vraie personne. L'article indéfini n'est toutefois pas exclu, surtout s'il s'agit de faire une description complète du masque avec toutes les autres caractéristiques. En bref, les deux sont _a priori_ possibles, mais il nous faudrait le contexte complet, notamment les phrases précédentes et suivantes, pour pouvoir dire quel article est le plus adapté.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense comme MC qu'il faudrait plus de détails, mais sans plus de contexte, moi je dirais « des »  en parlant d'un masque qu'on décrit.    

Comme je dirais « un nez » et pas « le nez ».


----------



## Roméo31

snarkhunter said:


> Pour moi, "des cheveux rouges" a avant tout pour fonction d'insister sur le côté _inhabituel_ de cette teinte.


Autre cas, celui de qqn qui a des cheveux rouges et les autres d'une couleur différente !


----------



## Nicomon

C'est ce que je voulais dire quand j'ai écrit : Le « des » partitif aurait pu aussi signifier qu'il a quelques mèches rouges (comme mon exemple de gris).  (posts 13 et 15)


----------



## eyes like raisins

Good evening,

I would really appreciate if if someone could explain to me why you would say "un grand front" vs. "le nez aquilin' when describing somebody's physical appearance. I'm a bit confused about the use of the indefinite article when it comes to parts of the body.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

You should use the indefinite article in both cases… just like in English. 

_Il a *un* grand front_ = He has *a* large forehead.
_Il a *un* nez aquilin_ = He has *an* aquiline nose.


----------



## eyes like raisins

Thank you so much for your reply. Is that because of the  adjective?


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, it is not really "because" of the adjective, but omitting it would be stating the obvious, wouldn't it? 

_Il a un front_ = He has a forehead.
_Il a un nez_ = He has a nose.


----------



## eyes like raisins

Thank-you Maître, maybe if I give the full sentence, things might be clearer.
D'après le portrait robot de la police, le suspect aurait les yeux marron, un grand front, les tempes dégarnies et le nez aquilin.
I'm trying to find a rule which dictates that it should be 'un grand front' as opposed to 'le front grand'. If, indeed, such a rule exists.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

L'article défini ne me dérange pas, mais on ne fera pas l'antéposition : _le front grand_.


----------



## Maître Capello

I better understand your question now that you've given the context.  (As you can see, it is always a good idea to include the context – and the sooner the better. )

You usually can say either with little difference in meaning:

_Il a *un/le* nez aquilin.
Il a *des/les* yeux marron.
Il a *des/les* tempes dégarnies_.​
However, in those kinds of examples, adjectives that usually come before the verb can be used only with the indefinite article. Otherwise the adjective must go after the noun.

_Il a *un* grand front._  / _Il a *le* grand front._  → _Il a *le* front grand._ 
_Il a *des* longs cheveux._  / _Il a *les* longs cheveux._  → _Il a *les* cheveux longs._ ​


----------



## Catullus91

I'm trying to get comfortable with the use of definite articles vs indefinite articles when referring to body parts. My understanding of it, from here, is


> The definite article (le, la, l', les) is often used with parts of the body instead of a possessive determiner (mon, ma, mes, etc.). Sentences with this structure always use the verb avoir to indicate that the possessor is the subject of the sentence.
> However, an indefinite article is used if an adjective comes *before* the part of the body:
> The definite article is also always used when pronominal verbs refer to parts of the body.


However, when doing an exercise, the program corrected my input of "Bette a *le *visage noir" to "Bette a *un *visage noir." Why?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

I did the test. _Bette a *le *visage noir_ was approved as good.
In fact, both are correct, with a nuance.
[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Both articles are indeed possible. That being said, that sentence is odd in its meaning as people have the same face color as the rest of their body. In other words, the sentence by itself is not natural if talking about the natural face complexion. It would however be fine if the face has been blackened, e.g., by soot:

_Elle a *le* visage noir de suie._

In that case the definite article is required.


----------



## rubberduckiez

My professor corrected quite of few mistakes on my paper when I wrote "Il a un visage rond..." "un petit nez..." "la pointrine grande ..." when I was describing a specific person.  He said that they should be le/la/les instead of un/une, but I don't understand why because it is talking about a specific person.  Why would it be le/la/les and not un/une?


----------



## Nicomon

Welcome to the forum, rubberduckiez 

Well... if your professor  changed « _*un* petit nez_ » to  «_ *le* petit nez_ », I'd say he's the one who's wrong.


> On emploie un article indéfini si l'adjectif est placé devant le nom.
> On dit:_ Elle a le nez droit. mais elle a un petit nez.  _


  And what follows is copied from post 29  : 





Maître Capello said:


> However, in those kinds of examples, adjectives that usually come before the verb can be used only with the indefinite article. Otherwise the adjective must go after the noun.
> 
> _Il a *un* grand front._  / _Il a *le* grand front._  → _Il a *le* front grand._
> _Il a *des* longs cheveux._  / _Il a *les* longs cheveux._  → _Il a *les* cheveux longs._


  And while I think he's right saying that it would have been preferable to write :  _Il a *le* visage rond,  _it is not incorrect to say :_ Il a *un* visage rond_.

So for consistency, I personally would use either indefinite or definite everywhere. :
_Il a un visage rond, un petit nez et une grande poitrine _OR _Il a le visage rond, le nez petit et la poitrine large.  _(I don't like _poitrine grande_, in that order) 

*Edited to add :  *I actually  prefer the first option, with indefinite articles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> And while I think he's right saying that it would have been preferable to write : _Il a *le* visage rond, _it is not incorrect to say :_ Il a *un* visage rond_.


 I agree. In other words your professor was wrong to mark your sentence wrong, rubberduckiez. (Welcome to the forums! )



Nicomon said:


> So for consistency, I personally would use either indefinite or definite everywhere. :
> _Il a un visage rond, un petit nez et une grande poitrine _OR _Il a le visage rond, le nez petit et la poitrine large. _(I don't like _poitrine grande_, in that order)


Mixing the two types of articles in the same sentence wouldn't bother me at all. Anyway, although it isn't incorrect, I don't like postposing adjectives that usually come before the noun like _petit_. I therefore don't think I would ever say, _le nez petit_. In other words, I would say either of the following:

_Il a *le/un* visage rond, *un* petit nez et *une* large poitrine._


----------



## Nicomon

On second thoughts,  I agree entirely, MC_.  Le nez petit _is not something I would normally say.
It works if you add an adjective, e.g. : _ Il a le nez petit et aplati / petit et retroussé._

And although it is grammatically correct, I'm not likely to say _le front grand_ (as in your example that I copied) either.


----------



## k@t

Disons que pour évoquer une caractéristique stable l'emploi de l'article défini est souvent d'un usage plus littéraire que celui de l'indéfini (ou de l'adjectif possessif).

*Registre courant* :
_Elle a un petit nez / Son nez est petit._

*Registre littéraire :*
_Elle a le nez petit._


----------

